# SIEG gegen Talkline!!



## Khmer (22 März 2004)

Ich habe letzte Woche die Gerichtsverhandlung gegen TALKLINE gewonnen!!! Die Klage wurde vollständig abgewiesen.
Beweislastumkehr war das Zauberwort. Danke an Sascha für den Tip.


----------



## Schwesterlein (22 März 2004)

*Talkline und ihre Niederlagen*

@khmer

Gratulation!  :respekt: Kannst Du etwas genauer schilder, was bei Dir Gegenstand der Verhandlung war?

Schwesterlein


----------



## Avor (22 März 2004)

Hallo,

Es war wohl doch ein markantes Datum, der 15. August 1003, was die
Dialerabzocke betrifft. Zu  unverschämt und maßlos waren die Forderungen für sogenannte Mehrwertdienste, die nie und nimmer in Anspruch genommen wurden.  Die meisten der Opfer, vom Gesetzgeber alleine gelassen haben resigniert aufgegeben und bezahlt, weil ihnen von den Netzbetreibern und deren Inkassofirmen mit noch höheren Kosten und letzlich mit dem Gericht gedroht wurde. Mit dem neuen Gesetz keimte Hoffnung bei den Betroffenen auf  und auch die  mehrheitlich verbraucherfreundlichen Gerichtsurteile zeugten von gesundem Menschenverstand.

Doch der Erfindungsreichtum der Betrüger kennt keine Grenzen. Sie werden dem Gesetzgeber immer  eine Nasenspitze voraus sein. Das war immer so und es wird auch so bleiben. Es sei denn das Problem würde  an der Wurzel gepackt, den Abzockern   die Grundlage   für ihr Tun entzogen und ihnen samt ihren  Helfern  würden empfindliche Strafen drohen. Dies wird nicht geschehen, denn wir kennen das Geflecht und den Nährboden in dem sich diese  Brut wohlfühlen und ungehindert vermehren kann.

Die Diskussionsthemen  werden uns nicht ausgehen, doch mir fällt auf, daß offenbar die mickrigen “Altfälle” mehr und mehr in  Vergessenheit geraten. Auch mein Fall ist nach mehr als zwei Jahren noch immer ungelöst. Hatten, und haben  wir das Problem, weder die angeblichen Einwahlnummern noch irgendwelche Firmennamen  mit   Adresse von Briefkästen irgendwo in der weiten Welt zu kennen, geht es heute mehr darum herauszufinden, ob die nunmehr bekannten oder unbekannten Nummern bekannter oder unbekannter dubioser Firmen oder Scheinfirmen registriert sind oder nicht und welchen Hashwert sie besitzen, wenn überhaupt oder auch nicht. Ziemlich kompliziert ist das alles für gewöhnliche Sterbliche.

Schön allerdings für die aufgeklärteren “Neugeschädigten”. Sie seien  bei
entsprechend günstiger Konstellation nicht zur Zahlung verpflichtet, heißt es jedenfalls. Doch die anderen, die vor  dem 15. August 2003  im Netz
gefangenen zappeln noch immer, sofern sie sich unbeirrt und  hartnäckig
weigern,  die unberechtigten Forderungen zu bezahlen. Mit Recht, weil  die
Telefonfirmen und deren Inkassofirmen nicht in der Lage oder willens  sind, die mehr oder weniger wertvollen Dienste zu nennen, mit denen die unbewußt zu Kunden  ernannten Opfer angeblich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben. Geld wollen sie eintreiben, nur sie wissen nicht, wer es am Ende kriegen soll. Auch etwas kurios und unverständlich für mich als unbedarftem Laien. 

Schwer verständlich und doch auch in zigtausendfacher Abwandlung
geschehen auch mein konkreter Fall. In der Telefonrechnung für Januar
2002 fand ich einen Betrag über ca 25 Euro, der nur mit “Talkline GmbH &
Co” und “Internet” ausgewiesen war.  Sofortige Rückfragen wurden
beharrlich ignoriert wie auch zahlreiche Einschreibebriefe, in denen ich mich ja zur Zahlung bereit erklärte, sofern man mir den  Grund für die Forderungen plausibel erklären könne. 

Mir ging es nicht um den lächerlichen Betrag, sondern nur darum, eine mögliche  Dusseligkeit , die eventuell noch teurer werden könnte in Zukunft zu vermeiden.  Außer wertlosen Formbriefen und den üblichen Mahnungen ist nichts geschehen, was Licht ins Dunkel hätte bringen können. Durch ein Versehen der Deutschen Telekom wurde alles nur noch undurchsichtiger. Ein anderes Datum wurde genannt und auch
andere Summen kamen ins Spiel, sodaß von einem Irrtum ausgegangen
werden konnte.   Anfragen wurden aber weder von der Telekom noch von
Talkline beantwortet.

Dennoch wurde das Mahnverfahren fröhlich fortgesetzt. Intrum Justitia ließ
sich nach ihrem  Erstauftritt und nach meinem Einwand ein ganzes Jahr Zeit um dann mit zusätzlichen 100 Euro Eigenverdienst gleich richtig in die Vollen zu langen. Dann hatten sie es plötzlich sehr eilig und  bescheinigten mir ein sonderbares Rechtsempfinden, das nun endlich vor Gericht geklärt werden müsse. Nur weil ich wissen wollte, für was ich bezahlen solle und mit wem ich da wohl einen Dienstleistungsvertrag abgeschlossen haben soll.

Dann kam (...) samt Kollegen mit dem Auftrag, “...nun gegen mich
vorzugehen”.  Etwas entwürdigend fand ich die Wortwahl schon,  aber man
ist schon einiges gewöhnt. Dann kam auch der angekündigte  Gerichtliche
Mahnbescheid. Das war der Zeitpunkt, einen Anwalt zu beauftragen, wozu
mir sogar meine  Rechtschutzversicherung ausdrücklich geraten hatte. 

Seitdem ist ein halbes Jahr vergangen. Was mag diese Verzögerrung nun wieder bedeuten ? Wie hoch mögen die Kosten jetzt schon  aufgelaufen sein einschließlich der läppischen 25 Euro, die ich ja gerne bezahlt hätte, wenn sie mich mit ihrer Ignoranz nicht so in Wut gebracht hätten? Jetzt habe ich aber auch meine Prinzipien, besonders weil ich heute etwas klüger bin und ahne, was das für Leute sind, die sich an mir bereichern wollen. 

Nach dem ganzen hin und Her drängt sich die Frage auf, ob ein solches
gerichtliches Mahnverfahren ewig hinausgezögert werden  darf und warum
sich die eh überlasteten Gerichte sich das gefallen lassen. Welches Recht
und Gesetz kümmert sich um die Geschädigten, die Tag für Tag  zitternd vor Angst zum Briefkasten gehen , weil sie bis in alle Ewigkeit damit rechnen müssen, doch noch irgendwann unschuldig vor Gericht gezerrt zu werden. Bei denen es noch um weit höhere Summen geht. Ist das nicht
entwürdigend? Wenigstens jetzt nach dem neuen BGH-Urteil mußte sich
doch endlich etwas tun.

Ich bin   kein Rechtsgelehrter, der mit Paragrafen um sich werfen kann, aber mein Gefühl sagt mir, daß so etwas doch nicht in Ordnung sein kann in einem modernen Rechtstaat, in dem wir doch  leben. Sind die  vor dem 15.August 2003 geschädigten Opfer denn nun alle vor Hilflosigkeit verstummt oder haben sie resigniert aufgegeben und bezahlt? Ich will nun keine neue Diskussion anfachen über ein altes Thema, doch ein wenig
Erfahrungsaustausch unter den “Altfällen” wäre meiner Meinung nach schon wünschenswert.

Vielleicht auch mal darüber nachzudenken, was in einem Rechtstaat alles möglich sein kann.



Gruß Avor


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

Gratulation auch von meiner Seite!!

Gegen mich ist ab heute auch ein schriftliches Vorverfahren angeordnet worden. Gegner Intrium Justitia, vormals Talkline und TeleTeamWork.
Suche mir im Moment einen Anwalt.

Hast Du vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps?
Was hat es sich mit der Beweislastumkehr auf sich? Hast du Du das Material von Jurist in Erste-Hilfe-Kasten benutzt??


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

Avor,

bin auch einer von den "Altgeschädigten" aus dem August 2002. Bei mir ruhte die Angelegenheit ca. 1 Jahr bevor es wie oben erwäht, ich heute den Gerichtsbeschluss und die Anklageabschrift von (...) bekommen habe. Bei mir müsste es schon inzwischen um ca. 300 Euro handeln. Aber jetzt lasse ich es darauf ankommen.  :evil:


----------



## cicojaka (22 März 2004)

Die "Altfälle" sind die Fälle, die der Öffentlichkeit klarmachen können, was da für Leute HEUTE angeblich "seriös" handeln...

Herr Jauch spricht zwar von "legaler Abzocke", vergisst aber, dass die heute zumindest noch moralisch verwerflich Handelnden (teilweise aber nach wie vor schlicht illegal) jahrelang tatsächlich illegal handelten - denn schon vor der Registrierungspflicht, diesem lächerlichen Versuch, schwarze Schafe mit Puderzucker zu überstreuen, gab es Gesetze, gegen die [edit: meine subjektive, durch kein Fachwissen getrübte Ansicht] verstossen wurde - u.a. zum Wohle von Firmen wie Talkline.

Wer damals davon profitierte, darf heute nicht als seriös gelten! 

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass man der massiven Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der
"anderen Seite" dringend etwas entgegen setzen muss. 

Die Tatsache, dass die "Altfälle", sofern sie vor Gericht kommen, [edit: zunehmend] zugunsten derer entschieden werden, die sich subjektiv ohnehin immer im Recht fühlten (und es objektiv in sehr vielen Fällen auch beweisbar waren), ist ein wichtiger Punkt in einer Argumentation, die halt jemand mal so formulieren müsste, dass es ein Laie versteht. 

Dazu braucht es keine cj-Forschung, sondern es reichen die längst bekannten Zusammenhänge...

Was machen die "Verantwortlichen" von Fällen wie talkline/TTW usw. denn heute???

Also: Hier gibt's genügend Medienvertreter und hier gibt's genügend Leute, die so was formulieren können. Warum passiert es nicht?


----------



## Schwesterlein (22 März 2004)

*Altfälle*

@ Avor
@ Kennet
@ alle

Mittlerweile bin auch ich ein Altfall und möglicherweise ein Sonderfall noch dazu. Seit Jan.03 beschäftigen mich Knoedel Holdings -Talkline - Intrum - und Axleute. 

Auch wenn meine Beschwerde gegen die "anwaltliche Versicherung" bei der Anwaltskammer nichts bewirken wird, ziehe ich damit aber ein Register, das zumindest nicht unversucht bleiben soll. Wofür habe ich schließlich schreiben gelernt.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=44902#44902  Anmerken möchte ich, dass ich sämtliche Urteile aufgelistet habe, die unter www.dialerundrecht.de zu meinem Thema zu finden waren. Es muss doch mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn das ich bei der Kammer total abblitzen sollte.

Kann ich die Kosten des vielleicht fälligen Rechtstreits mit Talkline vielleicht von der Steuer absetzen?


----------



## Khmer (22 März 2004)

Mein Fall ist schnell geschildert:

Im Juni 2002 bekam ich eine Telefonrechnung, auf der 4 Verbindungen des Netzbetreibers Talkline (0190050097) mit insgesamt 132 Euro aufgeführt waren. 
Ich habe daraufhin bei Talkline Einspruch eingelegt, wurde aber in der für diese Firma üblichen Manier abgespeist.

Daraufhin bat ich die Telekom, die Rechnung um den strittigen Betrag zu kürzen, was diese auch anstandslos getan hat.
Kurze Zeit später erhielt ich Post von Talkline, welche ich mit einem höflichen Brief beantwortete, daß ich nicht wisse, welchen Dienst ich in Anspruch genommen habe.
Das ging eine Weile so hin und her (alle die mit Talkline zu tun haben wissen bestimmt wovon ich rede).
Irgendwann kam Post von Intrum Justitia, danach von (...) und Co.
Ich habe immer geantwortet, daß ich nicht bereit bin, für eine Leistung zu bezahlen, welche nicht konkret dargelegt worden ist.

Irgendwann kam dann Post vom Gericht.
Daraufhin habe ich die Sache einem Anwalt übergeben. 
Da ich keinen Rechtsschutz hatte, habe ich erst so spät einen Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet.

Das ganze endete in einer mündlichen Verhandlung, in welcher mein Anwalt auf Beweislastumkehr plädierte (Tip von Sascha, Danke nochmal).

Da die Vertreter von (...) nicht willens waren (oder es ihnen nicht möglich war), den Dienst zu spezifizieren wurde die Klage schließlich als "unbegründet" abgelehnt.

Ich kann jedem nur raten, sich nicht von (...) und Co einschüchtern zu lassen und das Ding bis zum Schluss durchzuziehen.


----------



## webwatcher (22 März 2004)

@Kmehr 

ist das der Fall, den du bei Dialerschutz geschildert hast? 
(das letzte Posting bei DS? ) 

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1183105&t=1813049#9719020
(können nur angemeldete Mitglieder bei DS lesen ) 

Gruß
ww

auf jeden Fall , herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Sieg  :thumb:


----------



## Avor (22 März 2004)

@Khmer,

Gratulation für Deine Standfestigkeit und den schönen Erfolg! Das läßt hoffen.

@Alle,

gerade noch beklagt, aber es gibt doch noch Leidensgenossen und liegengebliebene - nicht vergessene - Altfälle. Was mögen die Intrums und Axmanns jetzt noch alles aushecken um andere in Angst und Schrecken zu versetzten.

Aber es hat sich gezeigt und zeigt sich immer wieder: Standhaft bleiben wenn man sich keiner Schuld bewußt ist! Wir  haben das Recht zu wissen, für was wir  bezahlen sollen!

Gruß Avor


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

*Glückwunsch zum Sieg*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Sieg.

Könntest Du bitte nach Vorliegen der schriftlichen Entscheidung diese in anonymisierter Fassung posten, damit sich andere Geschädigte auf das positive Urteil berufen können.

Je länger die Liste von Präzedenzfällen, desto besser lassen sich viele Amtsrichter beeindrucken, auch wenn sie rechtlich nicht daran gebunden sind.


----------



## Khmer (22 März 2004)

@ webwatcher
Genau das ist der Fall.
Ich hab dazu im alten DS Forum noch jede Menge andere Statements gepostet.

@ alle
Ich bin der gleichen Meinung, daß ich das Recht habe, zu erfahren, WAS ich bezahlen soll.
Das hat auch "meinen" Richter überzeugt.


----------



## webwatcher (22 März 2004)

Khmer schrieb:
			
		

> @ webwatcher
> Genau das ist der Fall.
> Ich hab dazu im alten DS Forum noch jede Menge andere Statements gepostet.



Für die, die den Zugang haben, (vorher anmelden) eine  Übersicht über die Stationen des Kampfes   

DS-Geschödigtenforum

gruß
ww


----------



## sascha (22 März 2004)

> Beweislastumkehr war das Zauberwort. Danke an Sascha für den Tip.



Kein Problem. War ja nur ein ganz allgemein gehaltener Tipp.   8)


----------



## Avor (22 März 2004)

Tipp an alle, die ihren Sieg erst noch erringen wollen:

Der von Webwatcher empfohlene “Geschädigten-Thread” im alten
Dialerschutzforum ist immer noch aktuell und lesenswert,  denn er enthält
eine lange Kette von Berichten Betroffener zu dem leidigen Thema. Auch 
die Hilfen und Ratschläge die man dort finden kann sind weiterhin von unschätzbarem Wert.

@Schwesterchen, @Kennet,

Viel Glück: Auf in den Kampf, Ihr seid nicht alleine!

Gruß Avor


----------



## Telecoin.de (23 März 2004)

*hehe*

Der arme Herr Z.     

_ editiert http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#9 
tf/moderator _


----------



## Avor (23 März 2004)

Hallo Altfälle,

Mich beschäftigt immer noch die Frage,  warum die Inkassofirma Intrum
Justitia  ein Mahnverfahren künstlich in die Länge ziehen kann. In meinem
Fall zunächst ein Jahr, jetzt nach dem Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bereits
wieder ein halbes Jahr ohne auch nur den geringsten Mucks von sich zu
geben. 

Die  einzig mögliche und auch sichtbare Erklärung ist, den eigenen
“Verdienst “  ohne Zutun künstlich in die Höhe zu treiben. Bei mir war es ja
bis vor einem halben Jahr bereits das vierfache der eigentlichen
Streitsumme. Leicht verdientes Geld - mindestenhs ebenso leicht verdient
wie das der Abzocker im Hintergrund. 

Aber das ist nicht der Kern meiner Frage,  ich denke dabei an diejenigen ,
die solche Beträge schließlich aus Angst vor einem Gerichtsverfahren
bezahlt haben. Selber schuld, könnte man leichtfwertig sagen, aber so
einfach darf man es sich nicht machen. Hier wird nämlich wie wir wissen
eingeschüchtert und mit der Angst der Menschen Profit gemacht. Damit aber nicht genug, weil für mich jetzt schon wieder die nächste Frage im Raum steht.  War das Mahnverfahren überhaupt rechtlich begründet?

Die Vorgeschichte ist doch in allen geschilderten Fällen die gleiche: 
Unbekannte Summen auf der Telefonrechnung - Rückfrage - keine Antwort, außer lapidaren nichtssagenden Formschreiben. Reicht das überhaupt?

Eine Mahnung setzt doch eine Zahlungsunwilligkeit voraus, die aber doch in den meisten Fällen nicht gegeben ist, weil doch den Opfern der Grund für diese Forderungen nicht genannt wurde.  Muß man den unbesehen und
ungeprüft alles bezahlen was da da den lieben langen Tag alles gefordert werden kann? Die Antwort ist doch ein klares “Nein”! Also bin nicht ich im Zugzwang sondern die fordernde Gegenseite. Solange mir nicht der Grund für die Forderung genannt wird, bezw. derjenige der Geld von mir will und für was, solange muß ein Mahnverfahren meiner Meinung nach ruhen oder dürfte erst  überhaupt nicht begonnen werden.  Also auch keine Mahn-und Inkassokosten verlangt werden. 

In Gerichtsurteilen, auch in den für die Betroffenen negativen werden diese überhöhten Inkassokosten abgeschmettert. Zumindest hatte das Verfahren  dann doch noch etwas Gutes.  Aber was ist mit den anderen, die solche  unberechtigten  Summen zähneknirschen bezahlt haben?  Ist das Geld verloren? Haben sich die Inkassofirmen unrechtmäßig bereichert? 

Ich denke, daß es schon alleine deswegen ratsam ist, standhaft zu bleiben 
und ein Gerichtsverfahren abzuwarten. Natürlich muß das Risiko jeder selbst abwägen. Wer rechtschutzversichert ist,  kann von einem solchen Urteil nur profitieren, selbst wenn es für ihn negativ ausgeht. Er hat dann wenigstens die überhöhten Inkassogebühren vom Hals. 

Vielleicht merken diese Firmen  wie Intrum Justica auch irgendwann einmal, daß  der Gang zum Gericht sich  nicht mehr  lohnt.


Gruß Avor


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (24 März 2004)

*Altfall!!!!!*



			
				Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Altfälle,
> 
> Mich beschäftigt immer noch die Frage,  warum die Inkassofirma Intrum
> Justitia  ein Mahnverfahren künstlich in die Länge ziehen kann. In meinem
> ...




hallo Altfälle, 
ich bin auch noch einer, der Beutegeld noch per ger. Mahnbescheid
an die Inkassoknechte der Internetgewinnler der 2002-Jahre abdrücken sollte.

Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie lange noch??, 
-daß  die Gerichte, egal welcher Instanz bedenkenlos jeden Fall einzeln bearbeiten, aburteilen und anschließend in  der Registatur ablegen.
Daß hier das ganze Land  von Wirtschaftsbetrüger mittels Internetmedien abgezockt wird, juckt keinen Staatsanwalt. 
Selbst die Bearbeitung von Anzeigen wegen Geldwäsche,Computerbetrug und Manipulatation von Software erfüllen keinen verfolgungswürdigen Straftatsbestand, sondern  werden eingestellt (Düsseldorf).

Welche Beweislast müssen die Gerichte zusammentragen, daß das Eintreiben von Beutegelder aus dem Internetgebührenbetrug als Straftat gewürdigt wird. Gibt es in Elmshorn oder Darmstadt keine StA.????
Sie sind doch "IM NAMEN DES VOLKES" unsere Vertreter des Rechts????

westok


----------



## Avor (24 März 2004)

@Gunnar Arthus,

auch ich bin der Meinung, daß der ganze Misthaufen, der sich  da aufgetürmt hat endlich einmal von der straflechtlichen Seite  durchleuchtet wird. Es geht doch nicht an daß jeder einzelne zivilrechtlich gegen solch massive, berufsmäßig ausgeübte Gaunereien  ankämpfen soll.  Nein, hier handelt es sich um Straftaten  und die sind von der Justiz entsprechend zu verfolgen und zu bestrafen! Der Bürger hat das Recht, vor Ganoven jeder Art geschützt zu werden!

Es ist schlimm genug,  daß  die Opfer  von den Betrügern samt samt ihren  Inkassofirmen  selbst zu Krimenellen gestempelt werden  und
vor Gericht gezerrt werden sollen. Das ist entwürdigend und beleidigend! Auch das ist strafbar in einem modernen Rechtstaat. Oder  sind wir  tatsächlich schon eine Bananenrepublik, wo nur  mächtige Lobbies das Sagen haben?

Es ist doch lachhaft ständig auf neue sogenannte “sachbezogenen” Gesetze zu warten und dann ewig daran herumzuflickschustern . Wir haben  genügend Gesetze  die zu allen Zeiten Gültigkeit  hatten. Die  sind
mehr als zweitausend Jahre alt und gelten noch immer ungeachtet des
technischen Fortschrittes. Es leuchtet mir nicht ein, daß Raub und Betrug  im Ihnternet  einen anderen Stellenwert haben soll als etwa auf der Straße,  in einem Kaufhaus oder auf einem Rummelplatz. Auch im Internet tummeln sich Menschen und auch dort  haben sie das Recht, vor Strauchdieben und Räubern ordentlich geschützt zu werden!

Was steht denn ihn den dicken Wälzern alles drin, die in Anwaltskanzleien
verstauben? Betrug ist Betrug und Diebstahl ist Diebstahl, dachte ich immer. Selbst der Versuch eine Straftat zu begehen sei strafbar, daß ich nicht lache. 

Es wird wirklich höchste Zeit gegen diese krebsartigen Auswüchse strafrechtlich massiv vorzugehen. Alles andere ist Flickschusterei!

Gruß Avor


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

*Re: Altfall!!!!!*



			
				Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht merken diese Firmen  wie Intrum Justica auch irgendwann einmal, daß  der Gang zum Gericht sich  nicht mehr  lohnt.



Vor allem dann nicht, wenn sie, wie in meinem Fall, einen lokal ansässigen Rechtsanwalt schicken, der den Anschein erweckte, als wüsste er überhaupt nicht um was es geht.
Das scheint wohl dann doch etwas zu wenig zu sein.
Waren die Argumente des Netzbetreibers Talkline während des gesamten Briefverkehrs sowieso schon äußerst dürftig, so kam in der Verhandlung gar nichts konkretes mehr. Ich denke, daß man sich nicht einschüchtern lassen und einen kompetenten Anwalt hinzuziehen sollte.
Erwischt man dann noch einen Richter mit ein wenig Menschenverstand (und die sollten doch in einem Rechtsstaat in der Überzahl sein), dann kann eigentlich nix schief gehen oder?
Und wer allen Ernstes behauptet (und das ist doch das Hauptargument dieser []), jeder ist für seinen PC selbst verantwortlich und jeder Nutzer hat es selbst in der Hand, was mit seinem Rechner passiert, der sollte mal nen Blick auf die Update Seite von Microsoft werfen. Der exzessive Einsatz von ActiveX-Komponenten und Scripting (allen voran VB-Script) in HTML-Seiten trägt auch nicht gerade zur Sicherheit bei. Wer die Sicherheitsabfrage des Internet-Explorers "Wollen sie dieses ActiveX-Teil ausführen?" mit "Ja" oder besser noch mit "Nicht mehr fragen. Immer ausführen" beantwortet, gibt praktisch in blindem Vertrauen die Kontrolle über seinen Rechner an eben dieses Steuerelement ab. Und selbst wenn man sich absolut sicher ist, daß bei der momentan besuchten Domäne alles in Ordnung ist, wer garantiert mir, daß meine Verbindung nicht schon lange umgeleitet wurde und ich gar nicht da bin, wo ich zu sein scheine? Der gute Herr (...)? Bill Gates oder Talkline? Wohl kaum.
Eine einzige abgefangene DNS-Anfrage genügt um den ahnungslosen Surfer dahin zu lenken, wo man ihn haben will (oder ein klitzekleiner Eintrag in der Hosts-Datei*, die Windows seltsamerweise immer vor DNS konsultiert.) Zeigt der Browser dann noch die gewohnte Seite (besser gesagt eine 1 zu 1 Kopie des Orginals auf irgend einem Server), würde kein Rechtsanwalt, Richter oder IT-Profi auf die Idee kommen, daß er gar nicht da ist wo er sein müsste. (Wie auch wenns nicht mal der Browser merkt.) Das man eine Verbindung an jedem Router abfangen und umleiten kann, ist auch nicht gerade vetrauenserweckend. 
Ich arbeite seit 10 Jahren in der IT-Branche (Softwareentwicklung) und würde nie behaupten, dass ich in der Lage bin, über alle Aktivitäten meines Rechners Bescheid zu wissen geschweige denn unter absoluter Kontrolle zu haben. (Hatte ich ja auch nicht 
Deswegen kann ich über so selbstgerechte Urteile wie z.B. das Urteil des AG Dorsten vom 20.01.2004 - Az.: 8 C 293/03
"Computernutzer ist verantwortlich für unbemerkt installierte Dialer auf dem eigenen PC; Verbindungsaufbau muß überwacht werden."
nur fassungslos den Kopf schütteln.
Entweder hat der Richter noch nie einen PC gesehen, er war noch nie im Internet oder er hatte bis jetzt nur Glück. Auf jeden Fall zeugt diese Äußerung von großer Selbstüberschätzung und Unkenntnis der zugrundeliegenden Technik. Wäre er selbst mal Opfer geworden, würde er dann auch noch so urteilen? (Bei seinem nächsten Internetbesuch hätte ich gerne mal seine IP.   :schreiben:   ). Die zitierte "Überwachung des Verbindungsaufbaus", (gemeint kann ja im Regelfall nur ein Stück Software sein, das diese Aufgabe übernimmt) kann jeder Anfänger deaktivieren (oder beenden). Ein wie auch immer eingeschleustes Programm darf zur Laufzeit alles was der Benutzer darf der davor sitzt, und das ist im Normalfall ALLES!!! Es darf sich sogar vor dem Taskmanager verstecken. Daß es Dialer gibt, die ein Schutzprogramm beenden, sich einwählen, auflegen, das Schutzprogramm wieder starten und zur Krönung auch noch evtl. vom Schutzprogramm gemachte Logfileinträge eliminieren, ist glaube ich nichts neues. Sollte man die Chance bekommen, dem Richter so ein Verhalten live vorzuführen, auf jeden Fall nutzen. Es wird ihn beeindrucken. Ich hatte bei meiner Verhandlung ein Laptop dabei, darauf ein paar böse Dialer. Ich durfte sie zwar nicht vorführen (augrund Zeitmangels), aber die Tatsache, daß ich es könnte wenn man mich liese hat den Richter schon etwas beindruckt. Ich habe ihn auch immer wieder auf die Websites und Foren, die sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigen hingewiesen, mit der Bitte, sie sich zu Hause in Ruhe anzuschauen, was er offensichtlich getan hat. Ich musste dafür über eine Woche auf das Urteil warten.
Gilt oben zitiertes Urteil eigentlich auch, wenn das böse Programm über eine Sicherheitslücke auf meinem Rechner kam, die bis dahin noch nicht mal Microsoft bekannt war (vielleicht immer noch nicht ist), oder Bill bis jetzt einen Patch für noch nicht notwendig erachtete?
Werde ich auch zur Verantwortung gezogen, wenn sich mein nagelneues Auto aufgrund eines Material- oder Softwarefehlers bei 180 auf der Autobahn plötzlich verselbstständigt? Hätte ich doch merken müssen, bei all den Anzeigen am Armaturenbrett. 
Wenn's so einfach wäre, warum geben dann Firmen bis zu 50% ihres IT-Budgets für die Sicherung ihrer IT-Systeme vor Angriffen von außen aus? Rausgeschmissenes Geld oder? Der User vorm Rechner passt doch selber auf, unterstützt von Zonealarm, Dialercontrol und Norton AV. 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Ich drücke euch allen "Altlastenträgern" die Daumen. Wir sind weder Kleinkriminelle, die sich "Leistungen" erschlichen haben und jetzt nicht zahlen wollen, noch sind wir Vollidioten, die zu blöd sind, ihren Rechner zu kontrollieren, und deswegen im Internet eigentlich nichts verloren haben.
Jeder der einen Rat, einen Tip oder sonstige Unterstützung benötigt, kann mir eine PN schicken.
Mein Urteil werde ich den Betreibern dieser super Seite gerne zur Verfügung stellen.

*[Virenscanner:Vorsichtshalber ein Wort gelöscht]*


----------



## Avor (25 März 2004)

> Vor allem dann nicht, wenn sie, wie in meinem Fall, einen lokal ansässigen Rechtsanwalt schicken, der den Anschein erweckte, als wüsste er überhaupt nicht um was es geht.
> Das scheint wohl dann doch etwas zu wenig zu sein.
> Waren die Argumente des Netzbetreibers Talkline während des gesamten Briefverkehrs sowieso schon äußerst dürftig, so kam in der Verhandlung gar nichts konkretes mehr. Ich denke, daß man sich nicht einschüchtern lassen und einen kompetenten Anwalt hinzuziehen sollte



@Gast

Wie wahr, keine Ahnung haben sie die Intrums und Axmanns und andere
Irrtumsinstitutionen, weil sie die Briefe nicht lesen, die man ihnen schreibt. Daß sie sich von Anwälten vor Gericht vertreten lassen, die noch weniger Ahnung vom konkreten Fall  haben , zeugt von einer gewissen  Hilflosigkeit. Das werden auch die Richter bald merken, denn das sind auch Menschen, die Kinder haben und denen das Internet nicht mehr ganz so fremd sein dürfte. Auch von den dort lauernden Gefahren - von Menschen mit krimineller Energie ausgedacht um an anderer Leute Eigentum zu kommen - werden sie bereits  gehört haben.

Richter, die im Ernst von jedem der das Internet betritt vorher ein
Hochschulstudium verlangen, disqualifizieren sich selbst.  Das wäre das
gleiche, als würde man von jedem Neugeborenen verlangen, das Bürgerliche Gesetzbuch auswendig zu lernen.  Lernen kann man nicht nur aus schlauen Büchern, sondern in erster Linie aus eigernen Erfahrungen. Das gilt im Leben und im Beruf,  auch  im  Computer-Bereich mit den vielen, für Anfänger  unverständlichen Fachbegriffen.

Kein Meister ist je vom Himmel gefallen. Ausprobieren geht über studieren.  Macht man sich denn damit schuldig,  wenn andere das ausnützen und fremder Leute Computer manipulieren um sich damit unrechtmäßig zu bereichern? Computer sind heute nützliche Hilfsmittel  die kein Mensch mehr missen möchte, der jemals damit gearbeitet hat. Als ich meinen  vor drei Jahren kaufte,  gab es  jede Menge Werbung  für  T-online oder AOL und niemand sagte zu mir “Vorsicht, im Internet lauern Dialer und du machst dich mitschuldig wenn sie Dich überfallen. “ Völlig absurd, denn damals waren Dialer noch unbekannt.

Ein Sprichwort sagt, man könne ein Pferd nicht am Schwanz aufzäumen. 
Man kann alles, nur ob es zweckmäßig ist und ob sich das Pferd das
gefallen läßt,  ist eine  andere Frage. Der erste Buchstabe im Alphabeth ist
das immer noch das “A”, womit ich wieder unverrichteter Dinge am Anfang
meiner Überlegungen bin. Nicht ganz, denn man kann  immer wieder neu
dazulernen. Wie war das noch mit den Fallenstellern im Internet, diesem
riesigen Jahrmarkt wo  Schausteller und Gaukler ihre  Lustbarkeiten
anbieten und je nach Angebot und Nachfrage ihre Preise bestimmen ? Wo
Menschen sich kennenlernen und Erfahrungen austauschen und wo   wie
überall im prallen Leben auch Taschendiebe lauern  und anderes
lichtscheues Gesindel?

Es wäre lebensfremd sich darüber besonders  aufzuregen oder das Internet dafür verantwortlich zu machen. Diebe und Betrüger gibt es schon immer und man kennt für solche Vergehen auch angemessene Strafen. Was aber neu ist an der Sache: Dieses lichtscheue Gesindel wird von großen Organisationen und Firmen unterstützt und sogar zum Weitermachen ermutigt. Die Gründe sind hinlänglich bekannt. Neue Märkte werden erschlossen  und die Gier nach Profit treibt seltsame Blüten.

Inkassobüros werden beauftragt mit einem ein Heer von Anwälten. Die
nehmen natürlich gerne  diese  Aufträge an, denn sie wollen ja auch leben,
und das sollen sie  auch. Nur sollen die sich bitteschön von ihren
Auftraggebern entlohnen lassen und nicht von den unschuldigen Opfern. Die sind ja nicht schuld, wenn die Geldeintreiber wie eingangs festgestellt  vom konkreten Fall und dessen Zustandekommen keine Ahnung haben, weil sie die Einwendungen und Fragen der Betroffenen nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen wollen. 

Ja, und wenn die Richter doch nicht so lebensfremd sind wie erhofft, wenn
das  Geschäft mit diesen üblen Zeiterscheinungen nicht mehr so recht
floriert, dann können  sich diese Anwälte  ja  als  Strafverteidiger für die 
Schützlinge ihrer Auftraggeber nützlich machen wenn irgendwann in ferner Zukunft auch der letzte Staatsanwalt  begriffen hat um was es hier geht.



Gruß Avor


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2004)

So Leute, ich habe die Kacke jetzt auch vom Hals!! Die Klage wird abgewiesen!! Der (...)-Anwalt kam garnicht zu Wort..
Die besten Aussagen vom Richter: "...jedem ist klar, dass das ein Beschiss ist.." und "...keiner ist doch so bescheuert und wählt sich zu diesen Konditionen ins Internet, wenn er sonst zig Anbieter zur Auswahl hat, bei denen er nicht mehr als 2 Cent/Min zahlen kann.."
War aber auch die dritte Sache mit Intrium an diesem Tag, von daher war er ein wenig genervt. Das ganze dauerte nicht mal 10 Minuten, wo der Richter dann sagte, dass er auf diese Diskussionen sich garnicht einlassen will..

Also Leute nur Mut! Und ich hatte keine Beweise mehr, ich wusste nur, dass ich nichts wissentlich gemacht habe!!

Meine Gegner waren Teleteamwork, Talkline, Intrium, (...)..  der Streitwert ca. 150 €

Meinen Anwalt habe ich auch hier im Forum gefunden:

Bauer und Malberg in Duisburg-Rumeln!!


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juni 2004)

Kennet schrieb:
			
		

> Die besten Aussagen vom Richter: "...jedem ist klar, dass das ein Beschiss ist.."
> und "...keiner ist doch so bescheuert und wählt sich zu diesen Konditionen ins Internet, wenn
> er sonst zig Anbieter zur Auswahl hat, bei denen er nicht mehr als 2 Cent/Min zahlen kann.."



Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß ein deutscher Amtsrichter sich dieser Ausdrucksweise befleissigt.

cp


----------



## technofreak (8 Juni 2004)

Kennet schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen Anwalt habe ich auch hier im Forum gefunden:



So , wo denn? 

tf


----------



## BenTigger (8 Juni 2004)

Na so wie jetzt  irendwer hat ihm dann wohl nen Tip gegeben, wo er nen Anwalt findet 

Der nächste Kunde aus Duisburg ist somit durch Mundpro ääähhh Fingerpropaganda geworben 

(ist das jetzt unberechtigte Rechtsanwaltwerbung??)


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Juni 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Kennet schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vermutlich hier: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Links/links.html


----------



## technofreak (8 Juni 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke ich hatte mir den Kopf zerbrochen wo der Link auf www.dialerschutz.de 
ist , auf  *Links und weiterführende Informationen*  

tf


----------



## MaRus (8 Juni 2004)

Avor schrieb:
			
		

> gerade noch beklagt, aber es gibt doch noch Leidensgenossen und liegengebliebene - nicht vergessene - Altfälle. Was mögen die Intrums und Axmanns jetzt noch alles aushecken um andere in Angst und Schrecken zu versetzten.



Irrtum  Justitia hat kürzlich bei mir  (Forderung aus 9/2001, letztes Axt-Anschreiben vor 5 Wochen)  angerufen !
Aber komisch : Von Angst und Schrecken keine Rede ! :lol: 
Leider habe ich versäumt, das Gespräch mit Hinweis auf fehlende Legitimation einfach abzubrechen.
(Könnte ja jeder kommen ... 8) )

Meine Argumentation war übrigens auch "Ich zahl nicht, solange ich nicht weiß wofür"  - scheint  auch nicht schlechter zu sein als "Vertrag nicht willentlich abgeschlossen" !

Marus


----------



## Avor (8 Juni 2004)

[





> Irrtum Justitia hat kürzlich bei mir (Forderung aus 9/2001, letztes Axt-Anschreiben vor 5 Wochen) angerufen !



Das ist ja ganz was Neues. Sie haben angerufen? Und  noch keinen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen?  Den bekam  ich  Anfang Oktober, nach sofortigem Widerspruch bisher immer noch   Funkstille. Was mag das sein? Mich wundert nur, daß sich die eh überlasteten Gerichte das gefallen lassen. 

Auf der einen Seite besteht man auf einer Frist zum Widerspruch von nur zwei Wochen - wenn einer  gerade in Urlaub ist hat er Pech gehabt - aber die Geldeintreiber  dürfen  hinauszögern solange sie wollen. 

Gruß Avor


----------



## wibu (9 Juni 2004)

*wibu*



> Das ist ja ganz was Neues. Sie haben angerufen? Und noch keinen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen? Den bekam ich Anfang Oktober, nach sofortigem Widerspruch bisher immer noch Funkstille. Was mag das sein? Mich wundert nur, daß sich die eh überlasteten Gerichte das gefallen lassen.
> Auf der einen Seite besteht man auf einer Frist zum Widerspruch von nur zwei Wochen - wenn einer  gerade in Urlaub ist hat er Pech gehabt -
> 
> Gruß Avor



Nee, dann kannst du die "Wiedereinsetzung in den vorherigen Stand" beantragen. Du musst aber nachweisen können, dass du keine Möglichkeit hattest, auf den gerichtl. Mahnbescheid zu reagieren.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

BenTigger: 
sorry, wenn das nach Werbung aussieht. Wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr den Namen auch rauslöschen. Ich wollte mich halt nur irgendwie dankbar zeigen.
Was ich aber vergessen habe, ist dass ich es nie gewagt hätte ohne diese Seite bzw. früheren Forum auf dialerschutz.de!
TAUSEND DANK an sascha, Jurist, und alle anderen, die uns hier Mut geben. :bussi: 

Der Jurist&techno: genau das ist der Link!

Captain: ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber ich habe zitiert! Vor mir war der Herr von (...) und Co. schon 2 oder 3 Mal dran. Wahrscheinlich war der Richter genervt.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2004)

Hi Kennet, leider kannst du keine PN von mir erhalten, weil du hier nur Gast bist. Sonst hätte ich dir genauer geschildert, was es mit der "Werbung" auf sich hat. Das bezog sich nicht auf dich persönlich sondern auf ein anderes Thema allgemein und passte grade zu deinem Beitrag als nachdenkenswerte Bemerkung.  Trotzdem auch meinen Glückwunsch an dich, für den so guten ausgang in deiner Sache.


----------

